# Steve Nash Signed Shoes (Need your help!!)



## skillz03 (Jul 27, 2002)

What do you think of these signed shoes? Is that a legit looking autograph? I want to buy some Steve Nash memorabilia and that's an awesome item! What do you think, need some advice asap, thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=006&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=160071694081&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Look legit to me bro... and good luck hope you willing to dig deep 'cos i can see the price sky rocketing


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

The only thing I see that is annoying me is that on the pictures of him wearing them they have a canadian flag on them. And on the pictures of them with the autograph they don't have one.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

are they actually suppose to be the same shoes thats he's wearing in the pictures???
cause there clearly not the same


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

That's what he says :


> Pictures of Steve Nash wearing the Nike Zoom Drive shoes in his Charity All Star Game:


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Well by those pics, we can tell that they're clearly not game used shoes.. nowhere in the auction that I could see do they mention game worn.. just "game" shoes.. The autograph could very well be legit, but it doesn't say anything about a certificate of authenticity either.. which isn't surprising considering it's from a private seller by the looks of it..


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

Sketchy


----------



## skillz03 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks for the responses! I think im going to make a bid. I contacted the seller who was actually helping out with the charity game and recieved the shoes and shawn marions game worn jersey (pictured with the shoes)!! the shoes arent game worn though but they were game issued for nash (the flag was a custom make for the charity game). hopefully i can add this to my collection, cheers and thanks again!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

skillz03 said:


> Thanks for the responses! I think im going to make a bid. I contacted the seller who was actually helping out with the charity game and recieved the shoes and shawn marions game worn jersey (pictured with the shoes)!! the shoes arent game worn though but they were game issued for nash (the flag was a custom make for the charity game). hopefully i can add this to my collection, cheers and thanks again!



did you get em?


----------



## Glocknballs (Jul 15, 2017)

Have the game worn ones with the flag and date and etc. Gonna put them on ebay cuz I'm getting married and need the $$ more thananother pair of sneakers.

Just saying, if you haven't got the other pair yet.


----------

